# A friend just bought this for me



## madpaddla (Nov 17, 2008)

I was shocked when I was told that a friend bought this for me.  Tops of the collection for me.  I have a few others that might fetch more money but this one is very special.  The list of bottles I wanted to get this year were...now minus one.
 Winter / Summer Flask
 Tippecanoe
 Cobalt Blue Soda
 Pine Tree


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 17, 2008)

Profile


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 17, 2008)

Just love these


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 17, 2008)

One more after this.  Just needed alittle cleaning is all.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 17, 2008)

And the bottom is mis spelled.  It was super nice to get this.


----------



## annie44 (Nov 17, 2008)

Wow!  Congratulations!  That is a gorgeous Tippecanoe....... and great pictures, too.  Heading right for the top shelf I would guess.....


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 17, 2008)

who bought that!?


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 17, 2008)

This friend of mine.  We were emailing back an forth and she asked what bottles were on my wish list.  About two days later I get an email that I better watch for the mail.  Got it on Saturday.  Thanks all


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 17, 2008)

Is that your Xmas list madpa []
  I have a OP Summer tree,but I wouldn't even give that to my mom for Xmas []


----------



## LC (Nov 17, 2008)

Dug one of those once , of course it was *found right underneath a large rock* , shattered of course ................ One beautiful bottle . You are definitely blessed with a true FRIEND .


----------



## RED Matthews (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Ben,  That is a neat one.  Some people live under lucky stars.
 RED Matthews


----------



## madman (Nov 17, 2008)

YO CHICO! KILLER MAN A GREAT GIFT WOW!! MIKE


----------



## capsoda (Nov 17, 2008)

Great gift Ben. Where can I find a friend like that!!!  [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]

 I already have friends like that and I feel very lucky and blessed to have them.


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone.  I really love this bottle.  Great color.  Thanks for all the super nice comments.  The admiration means a lot.  Christmas in November isnt bad.  Could the real Christmas be any better ? ?


----------



## tigue710 (Nov 18, 2008)

nice!  that is a great gift...  must of about poo'd yourself when you opened that box!


----------



## glass man (Nov 18, 2008)

HARD TO FIND IN THAT LIGHTER COLOR,AIN'T IT. NICE!


----------



## ktbi (Nov 18, 2008)

Way to go Madpaddla...Nice bottle....Ron


----------



## Jim (Nov 19, 2008)

Very nice bottle, Ben. Your wish list looks a bit like mine as far as non-local bottles. I have dug one summer tree and about eight teal Pine Trees, ALL smashed []. It's sickening how all of those big, lightweight clear slicks survive, and six inches away lay two pulverized Pine Trees []. I can't complain, as I have dug some great bottles, but I would really like to find an intact Pine Tree.  ~Jim


----------

